# ** BAND POSTING 2015-16 **



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Post 'em up boys.

if you'd like to share your band story/data, this is the place.

don't need GPS coordinates - please don't!!! nor do we need your band number. - I wouldn't post that either.

Just a little blurb about your hunt, species, where banded and age should suffice for everyone here.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Our teal from early teal season


----------



## camocladicebuster13th. (Mar 14, 2010)

Got a goose today was banded in Lakeview mi shot near six lakes male, hatched 2007 or earlier banded in 2008 was one of nine we killed this am. One short of our limit. Hunted in a potato field los spot full of water.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Shot a goose 9/13 evening banded in rondeau Ontario 2014 taken near oxford mi


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Pic of the band


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

Two bands so far this season both goose bands, one banded near gebralter and one banded near Carlton ! One banded in Carlton was banded in 2009 and the gebralter goose was banded in 2011 !


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Slow morning with very little action. Banded 2012 in Luna Pier.


----------



## brad arnett (Feb 13, 2006)

2 banded geese this week.

1 was killed NE of Lincoln and was banded as a young female in 2011 in Akimiski Island, Nunavut, Canada

Other was a local bird banded here in Glennie as an adult in 2012.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

Shot this guy on 10/11/15. Banded in Sparta, ON in 2009 and shot in Kalamazoo County. Pretty old for a woodrow.


----------



## empty cooler (Aug 3, 2015)

Bagged my 1st banded goose 10/15/2015 on Pontiac lk came from James bay Canada banded on 7/21/2010 .


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Shot my first banded bird opening weekend. It's a Mallard X Black Duck. Banded in 2013 in Dayton Ohio, born 2011/2012


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Forgot to add em to the board.. 

9/11/15 two banded geese. Banded in Lansing.  1 was a year old and the other was banded this year.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

First band for my 11 year old nephew and his first goose!
Banded on June 30th of 06 in white cloud


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Immature male Canada banded 7-28-15 in Attawapiskat, Ontario on James Bay. Shot at the Muskegon Waste Water 10-31-15.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Got a couple this year. First was shot in Michigan and banded in Indiana a couple years ago (don't have a pic of this one). Second was shot in North Dakota banded in South Dakota last year.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Immature male Canada banded 7-28-15 in Attawapiskat, Ontario on James Bay. Shot at the Muskegon Waste Water 10-31-15.


What was the last five numbers of the band? We shot 3 two weeks ago on the east side of the state banded the same place and date! That's pretty crazy some of the same group of geese chose different sides of Michigan to migrate down. Mine was 44256.

Congrats!
Mike


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

45245. The last WW band I got came from about 10 miles from this one. Wonder where else those birds end up?


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> 45245. The last WW band I got came from about 10 miles from this one. Wonder where else those birds end up?


 The bands are 1000 numbers apart they must of been at a ton of geese banded on that day. That's pretty neat.


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

First band of the season. Shot in Fennville banded in Cadillac.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Mature female goose banded as a youngster in Big Rapids in June 2009, shot at the MWW on 11-10-15. Decoyed like an immature hen mallard on the youth opener...


----------



## NCarte9959 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I started the year off with a bang in regards to bands. The first 2 ducks I killed opening morning of Z2 were banded drake mallards. We hunted a slough the birds hit after feeding in the numerous silage fields. Both were hatch year birds.....my buddy Tom killed a banded drake that same morning. In fact we doubled and both had a band. 

The following morning about 5 miles away I killed a banded hen mallard in a silage field that was banded in sequence with one of the drakes I killed the day prior. Also a hatch year bird. 

These birds were all killed in the NW lower peninsula.

Great memories


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

Duck hunted for the first time on 11-30. Shot this guy on 12-3 and he is my 6th mallard. I'm hooked.

P.S He is an East Lansing bird.


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Drake Mallard shot in Romeo, MI Last weekend of the season. Banded in Tuscola County 2014. First Band.:coolgleam


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

midmimike said:


> Duck hunted for the first time on 11-30. Shot this guy on 12-3 and he is my 6th mallard. I'm hooked.
> 
> P.S He is an East Lansing bird.


wow beautiful bird


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Came across a crippled goose yesterday after our morning hunt. We knew it wasn't from our hunt that day as the birds didn't quite cooperate. Long story short; the bird was banded. Local S/E Michigan bird, banded June 2010.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Always figured the cripple I lose was banded, so I look for the cripples with a passion. My buddy has three bands and shot none of them: found a dead banded harlequin while beach combing in Maine, picked up a mallard road kill with jewelry, and caught a black with a band in a spring creek in a conibear set for muskrats.


----------



## Honk3r (Jan 26, 2016)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Always figured the cripple I lose was banded, so I look for the cripples with a passion. My buddy has three bands and shot none of them: found a dead banded harlequin while beach combing in Maine, picked up a mallard road kill with jewelry, and caught a black with a band in a spring creek in a conibear set for muskrats.


That's quite the streak of finding bands other than brining them down in the blind!

My first and only band was taken this past September. Tell y'all the story of how it happened.

I was home on pre-deployment leave, and prior to coming back to Michigan from NC I had just ordered 24 full body avians off rogers that were on sale, and bought another 24 shells from a friend that were never used. It was going to be my first honker hunt. As being home on pre-deployment, I wasted no time seeing friends and of course them getting me drunk as a skunk Saturday night, knowing I was trying to hunt the following Sunday morning. I managed to pull an all nighter, and with help of some Taco Bell I was pretty much good to go at 4am setting up dekes in a nice wheat field that I had only scouted a few nights since being home. I used all 24 full bodies and a hand full of shells out there. (remember this is my first time.) Grassed my blind up and got my best friend Cody settled in next to me. He didn't have a layout so I had him bring some old blankets and covered him up. Sun started coming up and the first bird that came in, was the first Canada Goose I've ever called in, decoyed and shot, a lot of firsts and a lot of emotions. There were a few more birds coming so it had to stay out there. My buddy and I couldn't hit the other birds because we were shaking so badly from the first bird coming in. After waiting all spring and summer to shoot some honkers, I was beyond excited. I hopped up and ran to the bird, "Holy f*ck! It's banded!" It was my friends first time waterfowl hunting and had no idea what that meant so he wasn't as thrilled as I was but oh man. Needless to say, It was my favorite hunt till this day. Hunting with my best friend, in the county I grew up as a kid, and doing what I have a passion for. I'll take this memory to the grave.

Sorry for the long story.. but I'm sure everyone has one like it!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Always figured the cripple I lose was banded, so I look for the cripples with a passion. My buddy has three bands and shot none of them: found a dead banded harlequin while beach combing in Maine, picked up a mallard road kill with jewelry, and caught a black with a band in a spring creek in a conibear set for muskrats.


That's funny. My dad shot a wood duck out at NP. He went out to retrieve it and came across another woodie with a band someone lost.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Not last year in 22? We had a Lazarus woody lay in a pile for an hour, walk out to get it after hours no guns and it runs away...


----------

